# Hatt report 1-2/1-4-04 So long 03 hello 04



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Headed out about 9AM on Fri. Heard reports of action around Coquina beach so pulled in around 12:30 an sure enough birds an boats everywhere. Set up a spot where birds were working an spiked a rod with bunker an broke out th metal rod. Well around 4:30 an only one missed run(th fish ran straight to th beach). Went south to 23 after seeing lots of birds at Pea Island but nothing but doggies. I figured 04 wasn't gonna be any better than 03.

Went down to DD's place an checked in with him an he tryed to buck me up an said I should try Pea Island in th morning.Well took his advice an got to PI about 7:15am. Birds were moving south so I jump back in th truck an started to head to 23. Realized that was gonna take way to long so turned around and headed back to PI. Pulled up an looked above th dune an all I could see was birds. Jumped outta th truck an grabbed th metal rod an waddled over th dune. Birds an boats were thick about 75-100 yrds off th beach. Ran down th beach an started casting. Saw 3 people hook up an then on my third cast I was bowed up. Got her to th beach an took her to th truck measured 39" an into th cooler. Back over th dune an they are heading south again. Cast out again an on second cast hooked up again. This one really pulled an I was sure it was a biggun but got it on th beach an it was 35". Limit in th cooler in 30min. Left em biting(Big Mistake) an went down south an Hooked up with DD. We went looking for em again in th afternoon but no dice. Fished th point sat night for a coulpe hours but it was nutin but small doggies. 

Well 04 is looking like its gonna be a better year than 03 was thats for sure! 

Heres a pic of th fish. Th one on th left is 25# an th one on th right is 16#.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heres a better pic of th 39"er.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sweeeet....nice fish Cdog. Way to start the new year.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nice Fish!!*

Dude looks like I really blew this one huh?! Sure do wish I would have made it down there with ya Cdog. Definitely looks like 04 is gonna be better


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog,it was a pleasure having you here and glad you had a smile on your face Saturday.. Also a pleasure fishing with ya.. Hope ta seeya again this yr,maybe even this month if you can swing it.Got a feeling those rascals ain't finished for the yr,maybe you can get the "R" to come along next time..


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

That a Nice Fish and a nice report Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Suhhhh-weeetttt!!!* I just got your pics for the gallery.

Nice way to bring an end to Suckfest 2003, eh Cdog?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm glad to see that you were able to start the year off right. Looks like a trip down south is in the making.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Nice fish, we probably passed each other on the beach. We saw the blitz taking place but was about 5 minutes late. The weekend was beautiful.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clay, two thumbs up on your catches. See, no me, no kenmefish, and suddenly you hogging them all. Anyhow, you FHB, you have set yourself quite a bar for the rest of the year, but hell, I'd be happy trying to beat a bar I set in January. You still got most of twelve months to do it.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Way to go Cdog . Nice PICS and Sweet Fish .


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Clay,

Happy New Year 2004 !

Mark

... oh and nice catch by the way


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yikes!:jawdrop: 



Nice fish!
Shoulda,woulda,coulda.I stayed and played with the dinks up north,and watched the boaters chase the gannets about half a mile off of SB.

Hey Wilber,ya gonna sponsor anther P&S Get2gether,soon? 


C-Dog,glad you got on em!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Clay, Glad you gpt them. Sorry I missed you. Maybe next time.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Really nice feesh Clay !! Hope ya brought back enuf Carolina/DD ju ju to share with a few friends ....the R


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great time...Nice fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for all th kind words. Alot of you guys are th reason I kept plugging along,knowing that eventually even by luck I would get into em.  

So R when we heading south?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> *Really nice feesh Clay !! Hope ya brought back enuf Carolina/DD ju ju to share with a few friends ....the R *


 If you'll come on down "R",I'll be glad to share all the juju I have,if there is any left after the Cato trip this weekend.... 
Did I read that right,Dawg,did Shaggy call ya an FHB??


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

I watched them on Thursday from OBX pier down to Coquina. Hundreds of boats loading up, but only a few came over the bar. It was quite a sight. Way to go Cdog. I thought about heading south, but the potential looked so good in South Nags Head, that I stayed there. Oh well, maybe next time. I did see a couple of near 50lbers weighed in at TWs Thursday evening.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> * Did I read that right,Dawg,did Shaggy call ya an FHB??   *


First Custer, now Shaggy.Guess I do have a little FHB in me.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Oooops, did I err? Maybe I should have said you almost FHB , or keep going and soon you might just become a FHB .

Honestly, from what I have read, and the time I got to spend with Clay, if he AIn't one yet, it will be real soon until he is an actual.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Oh Cdog is a FHB. No doubt about it. 

Great job on the stripers Clay. I knew your time was coming. Lets do another trip down that way soon. 

Anybody remember the name of that cheap motel for fishermen arounf NagsHead? I'm out of fish and need to catch a couple.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Well Cdog, the only question I might have about your FHB designation would be the "B". However,I'm willin to concede that to ya ,so in my book you are 100% cert-ti-fied FHB. Wear it well.....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ken-Please clear your mail box!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ken,

Heres a link to th thread about th Quality Inn Sea Oatel.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Thanks Clay.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

nice fish CDOG!

*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks BC.

If anybody is interested I'll be back down 1/16-1/19. PM me if ya wana hook up on th sand.


----------

